# Busted Front differential



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Just had a 6" lift with 4 new Rhino axles installed. Didn't run it 30 mins and it has a cracked front diff housing where the four bolts mount from the bottom. The diff torqued enough to have one of the front axles fall out. Back two mounting holes are busted and front 2 bolts on housing are gone but look stripped in the housing itself. I had it professionally installed at the dealership I bought it from. Any ideas? I'm thinking the bolts were never tightened or stripped upon installation. Pressure was put on it and snapped the loose bolts.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Is this on a razor? If so this is a known problem. They have weak welds under the front diff plate to the frame, all that needs to be re welded and reinforced. Also when you do this, put a shim under the front diff so it raises it just enough so you have more clearance for the axle cup angle, so it wont rub on the lower control arm and rub or break your boot. It will happen under torque


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

This is on a '13 Crew 800. Only around 30 mins of riding time after install, no mud. Here are some pics.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, thats possible the bolts were over tightened in that aluminum I bet. By chance did it happen in reverse in 4x4? Be careful with big lifts and reverse under pressure in a crew in 4x4, the front diff does not like that at all


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

*Update(kinda)*

It has been back at the dealership for a while. Tech was out and said he did everything right blah blah blah. I could tell he was not totally confident in his answers. Today I get a call from the service guy I deal with wanting the lift mfg's number. Like they are gonna do anything!

They said they will take care of me, we will see.


----------

